# 2013 out 2014 here!



## stuck on hold (Sep 16, 2013)

To : My Fears
From : Me 

I want you to know it's over between us. We've had a crazy ride this year but I've found someone new. I'm getting back together with faith and strength.... We have big plans for 2014. I can't let you hold me back any longer. Good bye
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Happy New Year!! 

Make the best of it.


----------



## Hartbrok (Jul 16, 2013)

My WS decided that she was "done" with me the day after Christmas. Almost a year since D-Day, after we had "reconciled", and I had helped her through some difficult financial times, to the tune of many thousands of dollars.

So.... Happy New Year!


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Hartbrok said:


> My WS decided that she was "done" with me the day after Christmas. Almost a year since D-Day, after we had "reconciled", and I had helped her through some difficult financial times, to the tune of many thousands of dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> So.... Happy New Year!



And that's why you'll never hear me advise someone to reconcile. They'll only use you.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Speaking from a man's point of view, when a woman is done with you, she's done with you. If she gets involved in a EA or a PA, she's done with you. (Of course there are exceptions. So when you want to "win her back", buy a lotto ticket. Your odds are about the same.)


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I guess we are the exception...


I've seen a few. And I known three or four that's won the lotto.


----------



## stuck on hold (Sep 16, 2013)

The Middleman said:


> And that's why you'll never hear me advise someone to reconcile. They'll only use you.


 I agree. Maybe it's my own scorned heart but I would stay quiet and hear out my friends but I would never tell them to invest more energy and love and trust in giving them another chance. Sorry but I don't see a R to be successful unless the wounded spouse is zapped with that red light they use is that movie with Will Smith "Men in Black" and all your memory of the events are zapped out of your memory. 
Sorry......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

stuck on hold said:


> I agree. Maybe it's my own scorned heart but I would stay quiet and hear out my friends but I would never tell them to invest more energy and love and trust in giving them another chance. Sorry but I don't see a R to be successful unless the wounded spouse is zapped with that red light they use is that movie with Will Smith "Men in Black" and all your memory of the events are zapped out of your memory.
> Sorry......
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I see where you are coming from and there are several reasons for me feeling the way that I do. The inability to ever trust them again is big for me for sure and this is highlighted by Hartbrok’s post. The chief reason for me would be my sense of “self-respect” would not allow for a reconciliation after a physical betrayal. Once my spouse has physically cheated on me, my disgust of what she did with another man (essentially humiliating me) would make her “filthy” to me; I’d never be able to look at her again, much less love her again. Divorce would have to be swift and I’d make life painful for her and the OM. But hey, that’s just me and my personality; most people wouldn’t do what I would do.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Happy New Year stuck!


----------

